# LOWRIDER MAGAZINE "NEW IDENTITY"



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

*My thoughts on the new changes to Lowrider Magazine!* I can't believe they are taking away the Models from the magazine, the models don't take anything from the cars or the owners. I can appreciate the builders talente, the owners passion and dedication. The models and cars go together! They should get ride of some of the advertising instead. Post up your thoughts?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what no hoez?? fuck that shit


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what no hoez?? fuck that shit


Check out Decembers Issue and you will find an article explaining the new changes!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Are you serious, no models?? As if the mag wasn't shitty enough already:inout:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Magazine will be fine with out the models, I don't get it for that anyway and I think the changes are better as far as variety of different cars. Just wish it was thicker and the story on the owners and the journey of their cars were more detailed


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

Just got my issue in the mail. Even the wife said "Where the hootchies at?"


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Awesome, sometimes it seems that they focus to much on the chick when shooting. And it is kinda weird when im checkin the Mag out and people see a half naked chick in the front cover haha. I do feel this is a good decision. If u look at the other Magazines on the same shelf with LRM, their the only Car Mag that has half naked chicks on and in their Mag. (atleast at my location)


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I can appreciate the new look. Definatley a lot less ads and the ones they have are ads related to lowriders, more tech articles, and a more refined layout. I think it was a very much needed to change what the magazine had become.


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

pussies


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that sucks, I could see ddoing away with em on the cover for whatever "liberal" purposes but all together.... definitely not convincing me to re-subscribe again like that


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Maybe someone you should start a car club called the women of Lowrider magazine :rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ma fukkas talking about its cool no hoez u guys trip me out thats sum gay ass shit.


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

prolly dont want to pay the models. i remember back in the day i would read the mag from front to back straight through. it would takr me a couple days it was so thick. i wouldnt let myself skip through it. now its like a leaflet, like street lows used to be be.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont think they pay them but what do I know


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

pajaro said:


> Check out Decembers Issue and you will find an article explaining the new changes!


We'll just take your word :happysad:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ma fukkas talking about its cool no hoez u guys trip me out thats sum gay ass shit.


Oh that shit ain't cool but if thats what it took to get the magazine into the format that have now, then its a trade off for a better magazine. But they BETTER have them hoes at the supershow. 

Its $20 for a year script and it actually shows up every month. Not 1 lowrider magazine has been consistant like that. I can't even get a script for StreetLow renewed, can't get a response. And the others are gone in the wind.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

What's a Magazing?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

People still buy lowrider? Weird....


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

LowSupreme84 said:


> Awesome, sometimes it seems that they focus to much on the chick when shooting. And it is kinda weird when im checkin the Mag out and people see a half naked chick in the front cover haha. I do feel this is a good decision. If u look at the other Magazines on the same shelf with LRM, their the only Car Mag that has half naked chicks on and in their Mag. (atleast at my location)


Would male models make you feel less "wierd"? Lowriders are gay as fuck these days.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

sloejoe87 said:


> Just got my issue in the mail. Even the wife said "Where the hootchies at?"


Lol, mine did the same thing when she brought it too me from the mail box.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Still waiting on my t shirt from that other magazine


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

Scrape was the best mag hands down


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Booyaa63 said:


> Scrape was the best mag hands down


And Orlies


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

europass said:


> prolly dont want to pay the models. i remember back in the day i would read the mag from front to back straight through. it would takr me a couple days it was so thick. i wouldnt let myself skip through it. now its like a leaflet, like street lows used to be be.


It took you a couple days to read a magazine?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Oh that shit ain't cool but if thats what it took to get the magazine into the format that have now, then its a trade off for a better magazine. But they BETTER have them hoes at the supershow.
> 
> Its $20 for a year script and it actually shows up every month. Not 1 lowrider magazine has been consistant like that. I can't even get a script for StreetLow renewed, can't get a response. And the others are gone in the wind.


if the hoez dont think they are gonna get coverage in a magazine they aint gonna show. These women are not at the shows for cars or the guys they want media coverage plain amd simple.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

warning said:


> It took you a couple days to read a magazine?


:roflmao:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> if the hoez dont think they are gonna get coverage in a magazine they aint gonna show. These women are not at the shows for cars or the guys they want media coverage plain amd simple.


Most of them should be covered, with clothing :barf:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Booyaa63 said:


> Most of them should be covered, with clothing :barf:


in broad daylight sure but if u met that hoe in a dimlight club you'd think u found a dime


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Sex sells.. RIP LRM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

JustCruisin said:


> Sex sells.. RIP LRM


sex sells thays why I keep pimping......Too Short


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

x2


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

warning said:


> It took you a couple days to read a magazine?


yup.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ma fukkas talking about its cool no hoez u guys trip me out thats sum gay ass shit.


Go to the strip club or youporn for hoes, cant take our kids to shows cause a fool got a hooker on a stripper pole as part of his display, kids walking by ass all out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> Go to the strip club or youporn for hoes, cant take our kids to shows cause a fool got a hooker on a stripper pole as part of his display, kids walking by ass all out


cant take a kid to a show anyway dudes cussing at each other at hops and foul language music come on dog get real.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

i have not seen a lowrider magazine in over 5 years


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> cant take a kid to a show anyway dudes cussing at each other at hops and foul language music come on dog get real.


I'm talking bout ass dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> I'm talking bout ass dog


cant shelter the kids holmes they gonna see it might as well explain it to them and u teach em right from wrong.


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

Fuck those Bitches.. They just get in the way of all the detail.... Just want to see Chrome and Paint not Tits and Ass.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> cant shelter the kids holmes they gonna see it might as well explain it to them and u teach em right from wrong.


YEAH BUT THE QUESTION IS IS MODELS AND WOMEN A PART OF THE LOWRIDER LIFE STYLE


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

PERRO62 said:


> Fuck those Bitches.. They just get in the way of all the detail.... Just want to see Chrome and Paint not Tits and Ass.


Gay


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

plague said:


> YEAH BUT THE QUESTION IS IS MODELS AND WOMEN A PART OF THE LOWRIDER LIFE STYLE


Yes


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> YEAH BUT THE QUESTION IS IS MODELS AND WOMEN A PART OF THE LOWRIDER LIFE STYLE


cars and women go hand in hand everybody knows that 
nobody shuld have to ask that question and unless u do this shit for a living its a hobby not a lifestyle.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

PERRO62 said:


> Fuck those Bitches.. They just get in the way of all the detail.... Just want to see Chrome and Paint not Tits and Ass.


Uhhh


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

plague said:


> YEAH BUT THE QUESTION IS IS MODELS AND WOMEN A PART OF THE LOWRIDER LIFE STYLE


Unless one parks in dimly lit garages tenderly holding another vatos hand, then yes, women are part of lowriding


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

if women werent a part of lowriding then every lowrider with a mural wuld have to scrape that bitch off there lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lowriding used to be about spending the day waxing th ride the cruising all night looking for women on the blvd. Now it's about going to a parking lot and standing around.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lone star said:


> Lowriding used to be about spending the day waxing th ride the cruising all night looking for women on the blvd. Now it's about going to a parking lot and standing around.


I totally agree, lately I dont go to any lowrider functions shows or otherwise unless its a cruise and if they end up standing around I dip out and cruise and that is my give me a cookie story of the day


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Only women u getting in the mag is DGA shirt girls with a roc waller


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> cars and women go hand in hand everybody knows that
> nobody shuld have to ask that question and unless u do this shit for a living its a hobby not a lifestyle.


Of course they are a part of the lifestyle but so are the wifes and daughters they the backbone to help and support you to build the car. People get a feature and hug the hoes


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

lone star said:


> Lowriding used to be about spending the day waxing th ride the cruising all night looking for women on the blvd. Now it's about trailering your car to a show.


Sad but true..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I like ass to but damn


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

plague said:


> Of course they are a part of the lifestyle but so are the wifes and daughters they the backbone to help and support you to build the car. People get a feature and hug the hoes


You should buy a Mini Cooper or something. Lowriding is about money and hoes.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

ABRAXASS said:


> Unless one parks in dimly lit garages tenderly holding another vatos hand, then yes, women are part of lowriding


:roflmao: Chicago style


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> People get a feature and hug the hoes


gotta keep it reel


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

and again its a hobby aint no lifestyle about it unless u work on lowriders for a living.


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

RobLBC said:


> Yes


X2


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> and again its a hobby aint no lifestyle about it unless u work on lowriders for a living.


If you work on your car at night after work, hang out with your car club every weekend , and most of your family activities are get togethers with other low riders then yes it's pretty much a lifestyle


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gmo442 said:


> If you work on your car at night after work, hang out with your car club every weekend , and most of your family activities are get togethers with other low riders then yes it's pretty much a lifestyle


Unless it pays the bills its a hobby or past time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

gmo442 said:


> If you work on your car at night after work, hang out with your car club every weekend , and most of your family activities are get togethers with other low riders then yes it's pretty much a lifestyle


I am on call 24/7 365 for work thats a lifestyle and I can see that lowriding is a hobby I used to think it was a lifestyle but it isnt


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

The term lifestyle can denote the interests, opinions, behaviors, and behavioral orientations of an individual, group, or culture.
Lifestyle may include views on politics, religion, health, intimacy, and more. All of these aspects play a role in shaping someone's lifestyle.

A hobby is a regular activity that is done for enjoyment, typically during one's leisure time. Hobbies can include collecting themed items and objects, engaging in creative and artistic pursuits, playing sports, or pursuing other amusements. By continually participating in a particular hobby, one can acquire substantial skill and knowledge in that area.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

get the fuck outta here with that encyclopedia bullshit lol back to the hoez.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Why check out girls in a bathing suit that covers barely anything...when you can tap a web address and see all kinds of women naked?...If I wanna see tits and ass just open a porn website...lol...plus some of those models can kill a car feature...just like butterscotch on the rocks 68....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thats not the point and becuz we are a world of everything is not enough. If u had 5 mill and was gonna come up on another mill wuld u say u alread have 5?? fuck no u wuldnt.


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

Dros & spokes. Lows & hoes. T & A.
Yep, they all seem congruent.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Last hoe featured, gonna be charging 50$ a pic at the supershow


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> You should buy a Mini Cooper or something. Lowriding is about money and hoes.


No mo hoes more rides


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what no hoez?? fuck that shit


This


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> mo hoes more rides


fixt


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

plague said:


> Magazine will be fine with out the models, I don't get it for that anyway and I think the changes are better as far as variety of different cars. Just wish it was thicker and the story on the owners and the journey of their cars were more detailed


Ogden Utah? That explains it... :facepalm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hahahahaha


----------



## GhettoVaquero (Aug 13, 2014)

As child i would beat my meat like it owed me money to that DAZZA model.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats not the point and becuz we are a world of everything is not enough. If u had 5 mill and was gonna come up on another mill wuld u say u alread have 5?? fuck no u wuldnt.


So that means I should put 32s on my 67 and chrome my header panel..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

jjarez79 said:


> Why check out girls in a bathing suit that covers barely anything...when you can tap a web address and see all kinds of women naked?...If I wanna see tits and ass just open a porn website...lol...plus some of those models can kill a car feature...just like butterscotch on the rocks 68....


I recall butterscotch on the rocks quite well, hardly remember a model tho, but I'm sure was appreciated at the time.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> The term lifestyle can denote the interests, opinions, behaviors, and behavioral orientations of an individual, group, or culture.
> Lifestyle may include views on politics, religion, health,* intimacy,* and more. All of these aspects play a role in shaping someone's lifestyle.
> 
> A hobby is a regular activity that is done for enjoyment, typically during one's leisure time. Hobbies can include collecting themed items and objects, engaging in creative and artistic pursuits, playing sports, or pursuing other amusements. By continually participating in a particular hobby, one can acquire substantial skill and knowledge in that area.


Intimacy in a Chicago garage.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

jjarez79 said:


> So that means I should put 32s on my 67 and chrome my header panel..


its a 67 does it really matter what ya do with it?


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

GhettoVaquero said:


> As child i would beat my meat like it owed me money to that DAZZA model.


Dazza is still hot


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

plague said:


> No mo hoes more dildo rides


The future of Lowriding is not looking good.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> The future of Lowriding is not looking good.


when people get car shows out of their head and start hitting the streets then it will come back to a certain extent I think the car show error is almost over.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> its a 67 does it really matter what ya do with it?


Yeah it does matter....so your saying 67s dont get street cred?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

jjarez79 said:


> Yeah it does matter....so your saying 67s dont get street cred?


im not a fan of them is all Im saying


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MAG8888 said:


> Ogden Utah? That explains it... :facepalm:


Yes sir that does


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> im not a fan of them is all Im saying


Im not a fan of convertible conversions neither...your 57 is nice though!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> Im not a fan of convertible conversions neither...your 57 is nice though![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanx Im here to argue with cats wh dont wanna see womenz lol


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


MOSTHATED CC said:


> thanx Im here to argue with cats wh dont wanna see womenz lol


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thanx Im here to argue with cats wh dont wanna see womenz lol


Why you wanna beef call joe ray and talk to him, ms sexia aint in here trippin they can go shoot for other lowrider magazines


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

StreetHo ain't gonna sell out.. :no:
LRM probably tryin to get their mags in libraries and dentist offices, and only way to do that is take out the partial nudity..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DGA girls still there at the counter


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Traditional lowrideing don't have models, shot kolla , street customs no one complains on them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I dont look at them Mags prolly cuz no womenz


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

plague said:


> Traditional lowrideing don't have models, shot kolla , street customs no one complains on them


Take your gayness elsewhere.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I dont look at them Mags prolly cuz no womenz


we dippin dog


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> we dippin dog


dats all I do is dip homie


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

lone star said:


> Lowriding used to be about spending the day waxing th ride the cruising all night looking for women on the blvd. Now it's about going to a parking lot and standing around.


Simon ese, all these ******* chilling with other men and impressing other men they don't know with money they don't have carnal.

Lowriding should be about bumping firme rolas on the volo in a car you built with drug monies, and picking up firme ass hynas. and :guns: the first vato tripping ayeeeeee


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Lowriding should be about bumping firme rolas on the volo in a car you built with drug monies, and picking up firme ass hynas. and :guns: the first vato tripping
> ayeeeeee


That's true Lowriding! Lowriding ain't no family sport.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: IT DOESN'T EVEN MATTER.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so if u got thrown in prison for life no more pussy it dont matter?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

RobLBC said:


> That's true Lowriding! Lowriding ain't no family sport.


Aye people say that shit as a front, lowriding has always been for the streets and like these cars never get built with drug money. :nicoderm:

anyone who says otherwise is a L7 SQUARE AND A PUTO



MOSTHATED CC said:


> so if u got thrown in prison for life no more pussy it dont matter?


aye that;s when you become a booty warrior like these new booty skinny jeans wearing, raised without a male role model lowriders


----------



## lastgrand (Apr 3, 2012)

Fuck that magazine


----------



## Hate Breeders (Apr 10, 2012)

FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

:roflmao:


MOSTHATED CC said:


> so if u got thrown in prison for life no more pussy it dont matter?


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

GhettoVaquero said:


> As child i would beat my meat like it owed me money to that DAZZA model.


Lol u said Dazza. She's an og


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

They don't need to get rid of them completely, just move em to the side so you can see the whole car..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Flipped through the new issue at the bookstore, without the hoes it seems like motor trend/car and driver/ or some other lame ass mag..


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Who buys that shitty magazine....switched to impals magazine a while back..but bustas never sent the issues so fuck them too


----------



## stormrider (Jun 28, 2011)

Times change so i think we as a whole should embrace the change .Playboy is going to stop the nude photos in there magazine and are moving forward with better articles, so why shouldnt Lowrider .I have been Lowriding since 1977 with a car not no shirt wearer ,i am eager to see the new format .


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

stormrider said:


> Times change so i think we as a whole should embrace the change .Playboy is going to stop the nude photos in there magazine and are moving forward with better articles, so why shouldnt Lowrider .I have been Lowriding since 1977 with a car not no shirt wearer ,i am eager to see the new format .


 Well said either way I will continue to support Lowrider Magazine but I would like to see someone out their publish something diffrent also.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

stormrider said:


> Times change so i think we as a whole should embrace the change .Playboy is going to stop the nude photos in there magazine and are moving forward with better articles, so why shouldnt Lowrider .I have been Lowriding since 1977 with a car not no shirt wearer ,i am eager to see the new format .


the world is moving towards embracing ******* wow guess what no women in LRM and no nudes in playboy haha better articles fuck that shit


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

stormrider said:


> Times change so i think we as a whole should embrace the change .Playboy is going to stop the nude photos in there magazine and are moving forward with better articles, so why shouldnt Lowrider .I have been Lowriding since 1977 with a car not no shirt wearer ,i am eager to see the new format .


So what are you saying todd?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

warning said:


> So what are you saying todd?


To all you bitches, hoes, and all that shit
Here's another rap that I'm ready to spit
It goes like this, my name is $hort
I'm tearin shit up like never before
Pimp slaps, makin snaps
Cold cash money and Too $hort raps


----------



## williamd06 (Jun 2, 2015)

I haven't seen a lowrider in maybe 10-15 years. Be interesting to see some of the changes coming. 

William


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

Save your money the new version SUCKS . They should of kept it when Alberto Lopes had it .


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

I personally like models in the mag but sometimes they featured the model with the ride in the background. It's a lowrider mag. Not a hoerider. I stopped putting them in my Barbershop though cuz I didn't feel right having the kids seeing that shit. I don't put out maxim or stuff type mags either. Guess now I can put lowriders out again.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

henry36 said:


> I personally like Male models in the mag


Ghey


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

stormrider said:


> Times change so i think we as a whole should embrace the change .Playboy is going to stop the nude photos in there magazine and are moving forward with better articles, so why shouldnt Lowrider .I have been Lowriding since 1977 with a car not no shirt wearer ,i am eager to see the new format .


Playboy just wants to be like gq. That's all that shot is about.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

henry36 said:


> I personally like models in the mag but sometimes they featured the model with the ride in the background. It's a lowrider mag. Not a hoerider. I stopped putting them in my Barbershop though cuz I didn't feel right having the kids seeing that shit. I don't put out maxim or stuff type mags either. Guess now I can put lowriders out again.


yes dont show the kids half naked women let them watch the disney channel with gay kids in skinney jeanz that will make things right


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ha


----------



## henry36 (Sep 4, 2009)

RobLBC said:


> x2


Fixt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> To all you bitches, hoes, and all that shit
> Here's another rap that I'm ready to spit
> It goes like this, my name is $hort
> I'm tearin shit up like never before
> ...


You rapping now well you aint to old to get out there look whats out now, you really aint biting rhymes


----------



## DOSE (Oct 26, 2015)

I say get rid of the damn big wheel rides and new age shit. Bad bitches are a part of lowriding. I still remember the first time I had a chick pose on my ride all dolled up. Bad bitch, on a 81 Rivie ? miss the ride more then I miss the chick. A bad ride is like a piece of cake and a beautiful woman is like the icing.


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

DOSE said:


> I say get rid of the damn big wheel rides and new age shit. Bad bitches are a part of lowriding. I still remember the first time I had a chick pose on my ride all dolled up. Bad bitch, on a 81 Rivie ? miss the ride more then I miss the chick. A bad ride is like a piece of cake and a beautiful woman is like the icing.


well said


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> yes dont show the kids half naked women let them watch the disney channel with gay kids in skinney jeanz that will make things right


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

DOSE said:


> I say get rid of the damn big wheel rides and new age shit. Bad bitches are a part of lowriding. I still remember the first time I had a chick pose on my ride all dolled up. Bad bitch, on a 81 Rivie  miss the ride more then I miss the chick. A bad ride is like a piece of cake and a beautiful woman is like the icing.


 81 Rivie? Pics?


----------



## themadirishman1967 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have bought and read lowrider since 1985 and enjoyed the models in the photo shoots it really was a big part of it , now it's just another car mag will have to start buying a different low low mag now! Too many wheel ads any way.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

I started to notice less ass pics of the models and that upset me now I hear this and It pisses me off.


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1782866&stc=1&d=1446898281


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

DOSE said:


> I say get rid of the damn big wheel rides and new age shit. Bad bitches are a part of lowriding. I still remember the first time I had a chick pose on my ride all dolled up. Bad bitch, on a 81 Rivie ? miss the ride more then I miss the chick. A bad ride is like a piece of cake and a beautiful woman is like the icing.


The big wheel ads and new school rides aren't there anymore, they've been filtering it out for awhile. Its about 90 pages of tech, features, & parts advertisements related to low riding now.


----------



## themadirishman1967 (Sep 16, 2015)

Need to bring orlies lowriding back


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

themadirishman1967 said:


> Need to bring orlies lowriding back
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Man an orlies was tough to sit through, horrendous pictures, horrible captions ex. _"CHECK OUT THIS BLUE CAR"


_And Their *how too *were piss poor as well. I remember this one how to do your interior..... 2 pages about 12 pictures and it went something like this:

1. First you remove your seats, watch how Ramon takes on this 64 impala (really a 61 but ok cool)
2. Then you remove the old material (sure no prob)
3.Then you measure and cut your material, see how Ramon cuts from the line ( ok wtf hold up going too fast)
4 Then you install your seats (.....da fuhk!)
5. Last you are ready to cruise into Aztlan! ( :ugh: )

Editing was also awful, models were borderline fat/old. I really wanted to like it being from an OG like Orlie Coca but man I don't miss it.




SCRAPE was way more informative and had bad ass articles. and history, stories just didn't make it out big

Street Customs was also dope better than LRM at times, dope cars, dope girls, bad as readable articles, clean pictures.

Street Seen is currently pretty cool at times and doesn't just revolve around 3-4 big clubs it actually looks out for the lil guys in non-calif areas.


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Lowrider Magazine hear us out Lets Bring Back the Girls:yessad:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Blvd. magazine was cool.


----------



## convicted (Feb 2, 2015)

Lowrider mag was a sinking ship. I think they just pulled the plug on it, to get to the bottom faster. I think it's time to drop my suspicion.


----------



## esjgirl (Mar 20, 2015)

:twak: Shut up Marty you know u liked looking at the hoes


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

:roflmao:


convicted said:


> Lowrider mag was a sinking ship. I think they just pulled the plug on it, to get to the bottom faster. I think it's time to drop my suspicion.


----------



## Dickcheese86 (Sep 24, 2015)

esjgirl said:


> :twak: Shut up Marty you know u liked looking at the hoes


Steph much ?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

oldsoul said:


> Blvd. magazine was cool.


Blvd was coo, awesome photography, neat articles, dope women, I like when they did that car VS car feature


----------



## JWill417 (Nov 4, 2015)

Haven't bought one in years. Came across my collection of them from way back, lil kid days, fuckers look like fat ass bibles compared to the new ones.


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

New mags suck


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Magazines are a dead media, obviously nobody buys LRM anymore..
They removed the partial nudity so they could get those school/library accounts, that way they will guarantee magazines get sold..


----------



## DOSE (Oct 26, 2015)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> The big wheel ads and new school rides aren't there anymore, they've been filtering it out for awhile. Its about 90 pages of tech, features, & parts advertisements related to low riding now.


<br>I guess I did notice less new aged shit, but still no women in the mag just don't make sense to me. when you think of it they are taking away from one of the original reasons for lowriding. I pulled this off Lowriders web site, I am sure most of us are familiar with this. . <span style="color: rgb(119, 119, 119); font-family: 'Open Sans', Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 16px; line-height: 29px;">The paseo, still honored today in many small Mexican towns, is a tradition where young, unmarried villagers walking around the village’s central plaza, young women in one direction, men in the other, blushing and making eye contact. According to legend, the cruise is merely an automotive extension of this ancient tradition, practiced in Southern California long before it was ever a part of the United States.  b</span>ring back the women it is part of history and culture no one says they have to be damn near naked, just looking fine. THATS THE DAMN POINT !!!! Part of the reason most of us started hooking cars up was to attract a woman. Don't even lie most of you married riders met your wives at car shows lookin all dolled up. I will not buy a copy of a magazine that would rather do away with woman all together rather then put some damn pants on them or class them up a little bit.


----------



## DOSE (Oct 26, 2015)

JustCruisin said:


> Magazines are a dead media, obviously nobody buys LRM anymore..
> They removed the partial nudity so they could get those school/library accounts, that way they will guarantee magazines get sold..


thats the best point iv seen so far, all about that mighty dollar.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Even the other magazines have bitches on em..


----------



## STREETKINGZ (Aug 27, 2015)

i still love the mag..wit or witout the modelz....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

STREETKINGZ said:


> i still love the porn..wit or witout the modelz....


thats just naked dudes then


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

I but my first magazine 5/1992 never miss one after that some time I walk a mile to go buy it when I was a kid yesterday for the first time in 20 some years left the store with out my lowrider magazine...


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

plague said:


> Magazine will be fine with out the models, I don't get it for that anyway and I think the changes are better as far as variety of different cars. Just wish it was thicker and the story on the owners and the journey of their cars were more detailed




X2


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

At first I was thinking the same thing but then I read, the new magazine, what Joe wrote on the decision. I think it makes sense even though I hate to see the models no longer part of the magazine. I also noticed that they removed them from the website too, which I do not agree. 
I think that they need to include more articles on how to go about and getting the training to become a bodyman, painter, mechanic etc.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

ElReyJr said:


> At first I was thinking the same thing but then I read, the new magazine, what Joe wrote on the decision. I think it makes sense even though I hate to see the models no longer part of the magazine. I also noticed that they removed them from the website too, which I do not agree.
> I think that they need to include more articles on how to go about and getting the training to become a bodyman, painter, mechanic etc.


I actually like the fact that the website is no longer blocked from my work computer. :naughty:


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

dj short dog said:


> I actually like the fact that the website is no longer blocked from my work computer. :naughty:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

no womenz no lowrider for me


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> no womenz no lowrider for me


When they shot your car did you have a model?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> When they shot your car did you have a model?


yes sir


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Unfortunately it's an end to another era boys; luckily we have the back issues to look at and reminisce huh?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Meanwhile..The Horse tryin to get ya to beat off in the store! :fool2:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I think its a bad idea. The models on the front cover are one of the main reasons teens pick up the magazine, then end up focusing on the cars. That and the models themselves sometimes use lowriders to start their modeling careers.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

DRUID said:


> I think its a bad idea. The models on the front cover are one of the main reasons teens pick up the magazine, then end up focusing on the cars. That and the models themselves sometimes use lowriders to start their modeling careers.


boooooom


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Been reading it since -96 and I actually got a subscription to see what the fuzz is about.
No women, meh..the big rim ads bother me a lot more!
Still lots of good clean traditionals in it and that is what counts. Y'all gonna miss it when its gone..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

So it's got no women and still has big rim adds?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

correct, sir


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

slo said:


> So it's got no women and still has big rim adds?


Yup. Newest issue has 2 big wheel ads, an escalade feature, a Harley feature, lolo bike feature, tech articles, ads for lowrider related parts, and the rest is lolo shows and cars. Basically the same things i see at shows all over. Some people just live in the past and don't like change. It is what it is though and if you look at the "support vehicles" or parking lot at a lowrider show and how many rides are on big wheels then it makes sense why companies spend their $$$ advertising in a lowrider mag. I'll continue to buy it until its gone. It may not be the only mag but its the only one that'll actually deliver its product to me and sold at stores. What happened to streetlow? Tried calling for months to renew and nada.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

And are most of the lowrider cars featured just lifestyle cc cars? I love seeing them but im sure there is other cars across the US.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

I guess theyre just trying to clean up their image? I mean Im from the SouthEast and most hot rodders, muscle car riders, and classic car collectors always are bashing on lowriders even in some of their magazines. Hence why even on YouTube theyve started the "Role Models" series of videos. I haven't boughten a lowrider magazine since the early 2000s though because its always impalas, gbodys, or caddys....like com on I know there are other makes and models for goodness sake that are lowriding.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Im sure they bash on lowriders cuz its the only form of car customizing that u see a busted up ass ride tryin to be nice you never see a junk hot rod and if u do its nothing like as many busted ass lowriders and thats real talk


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Because majority of lowrider are poor. I believe I am on that list. But still have self respect to not ride out in a bucket. Hence why my 53 is not worthy of the streets yet.


----------



## ThOr4z1n3 (May 8, 2014)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im sure they bash on lowriders cuz its the only form of car customizing that u see a busted up ass ride tryin to be nice you never see a junk hot rod and if u do its nothing like as many busted ass lowriders and thats real talk


Na they roll some busted up hot rods... they just call em "rat rods" so it sounds cool.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ThOr4z1n3 said:


> Na they roll some busted up hot rods... they just call em "rat rods" so it sounds cool.


ya but that matches sum of the style so I dont buy that there isnt rat rod lowriders and Ive seen sum busted up lowriders with the tops cut off and just jagged metal or barely running


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*I think its just that in order for Lowrider to begin to actually legitamately become a car culture it has to be accepted by the rich "white guys" per say. I remember reading somewhere in another forum online that alotta SEMA guys where pissed off or disappointed when Lowriders became a category like as if lowriders were just too "ghetto" to be considered a legit car subculture among the some of the other car builders. I think Lowrider magazine is trying to make the lowrider culture more "acceptable" to corporate and conservative america basically. ???

*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

jay leno accepts us lol


----------



## Newdelhidentalclinic (Jul 16, 2015)

slo said:


> that sucks, I could see ddoing away with em on the cover for whatever "liberal" purposes but all together.... definitely not convincing me to re-subscribe again like that


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> jay leno accepts us lol


Jay leno is a pretty cool dude. I know Eddie Huang from VICE has featured lowriders in his show, Anthony Bourdians,....anybody else?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> jay leno accepts us lol


Lol cuz he's a true car guy that appreciates rolling works of art.


----------

